# What brands are really the same or rebagged with a different name?



## jtakeman (Jan 22, 2010)

The Same game! What other brands do you know of that are the same. Or rebagged another brand?

Here is what I have so far. Can anyone add to it.

Edited list so far

Dragon Mountain are made by Pinnicle(was also newp's green supreme's softwood at one time)

Michigans are the same as North Country

Cubex are the same as Northern and Comfort

Quality One is the same as M&M which are rebagged MWP.  

Uncle Jeds Fir are the Same as Bear Mountain

Hamer also makes Winter Warm, Southern States and Hardwood Heat pellets Rumoured to also make the Agway brand pellets

Energex makes the Premier pellet both hard and softwood., Nature's Own, Fireside Ultra's, TSC brand hardwoods and Stove Chow.

Fiber By Product's makes ProPellet, Pot of Gold and Magic Sparks

Newp makes Clean Fires for woodpellets.com(Not sure anymore-see below). They also bag Warm front.

Hassle @ Hughes makes Greenway and also saw a video with them bagging Cleanfire hardwoods blend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=duVj6D0pUBw&feature=related

Clear Choice is a Woodpellets.com pellet marketed for the stove shops. Basically the same as the CleanFires hard and pacific softwoods!

Clear Choice softwoods and Cleanfire pacific's might be Eagle Valley softwoods?

Logic-e and P.W.I. are bagged by PWI Industries 

Potomac also bags the Independence brand

Nationâ€™s Choice are rebagged Inferno's by International Forest Products 

Tidy Timbers are rebagged Heat Resource out of Pine Bluff, Arkansas 

Just looking for extra info to add. 
Jay


----------



## imacman (Jan 22, 2010)

Clean Fires from pellet sales.com are NEWP  (they make soft & hard versions, I believe).

Pot-O-Gold are same as ProPellets and Magic Spark (Fiber-By Products)


----------



## dhungy (Jan 22, 2010)

I heard the Tractor Supply brand hardwood pellets are in fact made by energex


----------



## Stentor (Jan 23, 2010)

Tough question.  ABC company could have two different grades of pellets based on the fiber used or the manufacturing location. The company could use different bags for each grade or could use the same bag for different grades.  They could also market the same (or different) product in various geographical regions. Probably they could also have a big box vs. small outlet variety.

I think it's like fruits and vegetables. You can probably count on country of origin label and most likely the state of origin.  That doesn't tell you if the "Florida Citrus" label means it's a good, average or poor bag of oranges.  

As for prices, you're comparing apples and oranges.  (A little humor there.........  )


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 23, 2010)

You say, there be grapes about?


----------



## Stentor (Jan 23, 2010)

In this forum, grapes no, gripes yes.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 23, 2010)

NEWP Green Supreme aka Dragon Mountain
Energex aka Fireside Ultra


----------



## Stentor (Jan 23, 2010)

Of course, some people do whine.


----------



## Stentor (Jan 23, 2010)

Ooops, there's an adult in the room.  With information.


----------



## Souzafone (Jan 23, 2010)

Any company that farms out the products they sell is not married to the actual producer. The may use many different suppliers depending on location, volume, or what year you're talking about. What may be great one year may be junk another, or the same may happen in New England and New York.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jan 23, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> tinkabranc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I beleive the NEWP Green Supreme STARTED as Pinnacle, but towards the end, werent they actually a sister company of Pinnacle, Houston Pellet....


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 23, 2010)

Brain cramp here....are you saying the GS in 08 were made somewhere else?

Out of curiosity, I checked my GS pellet stock for dates. My oldest bags have date 
stamps of 5/2007, newest ones have 9/2008.  The bags have been consistant all along
and are exactly the same as the Dragons I have.


----------



## Oilhater (Jan 24, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> tinkabranc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Last night I finished up a bag of Eagle Valley then put in a bag of Okanagan. The Okies were almost 20 degrees hotter. WOW I will def be buying 2 tons of Okanagan next year.


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Just found out that P.W.I. Industries Inc bagges both P.W.I. and Logik-ê pellets. Bags even look similar to each other!


----------



## schoondog (Aug 7, 2010)

I knew jtakeman would have the info I needed if I looked, Hardwood Heat are bagged by Hamers? I see that on your list. I was at our local TSC and the bags say Hardwood Heat produced for TSC. Or somethin preety close. $218 a ton. Its been a while guys and gals, hope I'm still allowed in!

Schoondog


----------



## jtakeman (Aug 7, 2010)

schoondog said:
			
		

> I knew jtakeman would have the info I needed if I looked, Hardwood Heat are bagged by Hamers? I see that on your list. I was at our local TSC and the bags say Hardwood Heat produced for TSC. Or somethin preety close. $218 a ton. Its been a while guys and gals, hope I'm still allowed in!
> 
> Schoondog



Allowed? Well I don't know-jk! Good to hear from you again schoondog. Go check out imacmans Bamboo thread, Something you and DJ might want to play with!

I keep hearing Hardwood Heats at TSC, But all my local carries is Instant Heats at $229.50/ton. Might have to take a Sunday drive to get a few bags to test!


----------



## imacman (Aug 7, 2010)

schoondog said:
			
		

> I knew jtakeman would have the info I needed if I looked, Hardwood Heat are bagged by Hamers? I see that on your list. I was at our local TSC and the bags say Hardwood Heat produced for TSC. Or somethin preety close. $218 a ton. Its been a while guys and gals, hope I'm still allowed in!
> 
> Schoondog



Hey schoon, how ya been man?  Haven't seen you at the auction in a while.

Is it possible that Hamers makes the Hardwood Heat brand for whoever will offer them the "highest bid" price,  so to speak?
Maybe TSC gave them more $$ this year than HD.

Any ideas BTU?


----------



## schoondog (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice to hear from you folks again!! The TSC in Highland has the Hardwood heat. I saw the sale signs out there there a few weeks ago, but wasn't able to stop in to question the deal. One of the guys there said they were a little "behind" on orders but they had pellets coming in a few times a week. May get a ton of Hardwoods since they are made by Hamers.

Schoondog


----------



## olddawgsrule (Feb 20, 2011)

This is an excerpt from an email I received from my local Agway;
"as well as our "house brand", which is a hardwood pellet made for Agway by New England Wood Pellet right out of Jaffery."

This may not be true for all Agway's, but I'll take Tom's word for mine (since he owns the place).

Still leaves the question of why his brand burns hotter the the packaged NEWP's....


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 20, 2011)

olddawgsrule said:
			
		

> This is an excerpt from an email I received from my local Agway;
> "as well as our "house brand", which is a hardwood pellet made for Agway by New England Wood Pellet right out of Jaffery."
> 
> This may not be true for all Agway's, but I'll take Tom's word for mine (since he owns the place).
> ...



Batch variance, fiber quality for said batch. Size and density all have an effect on the heat of said pellet. I suppose Agway can put anybody's pellet in there bags. The cost of shipping would certainly be cheaper to have a local pellet mill bag them and not have to spend extra cash on trucking further distances. 

Another reason could be are they really NEWP's? Because we do have "insider" info of Hamers bagging Agway's. Some further digging will be required!


----------



## smwilliamson (Feb 21, 2011)

oilhater said:
			
		

> BTU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Eagle Valley are very dusty too.


----------



## geek (Feb 21, 2011)

North American sold at Lowes = Currans


----------



## geek (Feb 21, 2011)

Warm Front = NEWP


----------



## olddawgsrule (Feb 21, 2011)

Viridis Energy, Inc. 

Viridis Energy Inc., an alternative energy company, engages in the distribution and 
marketing of softwood pellets to the residential and industrial markets in the United States and Canada. 
It distributes wood pellets biomass for the renewable power generation 
under the Okanagan Pellets, Clean Burn, Surefire, and Dragon Mountain brand names. 

From Yahoo Finance while researching stocks.


----------



## tgordo49 (Feb 21, 2011)

[/quote] Last night I finished up a bag of Eagle Valley then put in a bag of Okanagan. The Okies were almost 20 degrees hotter. WOW I will def be buying 2 tons of Okanagan next year.[/quote]

I had good luck with Green Supreme 3 years ago and so my dealer sold me Okanagan 2 years ago saying it was the same thing from the same place in a different bag. Sucked totally. Bags and palletizing were cheap, too. I just found Vermont Softwoods and I ain't goin' back, talk about HOT & CLEAN!! And yes the bags and pallet covers are the best I've seen.


----------



## roadrunnermoore (Feb 21, 2011)

O'Malleys and Power Pellets.


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 22, 2011)

olddawgsrule said:
			
		

> Viridis Energy, Inc.
> 
> Viridis Energy Inc., an alternative energy company, engages in the distribution and
> marketing of softwood pellets to the residential and industrial markets in the United States and Canada.
> ...



From the horses mouth!



> Viridis Energy is the parent company
> Cypress Pacific Marketing is their marketing and sale division who sells the Okies, Clean Burn, Surefire and Dragon Mtn brand
> OPC is the Okanagan pellet company that makes the Okies and is owned by Viridis
> The other brands are made by other companies but have been or are sold thur Cypress Pacificâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Feb 22, 2011)

Maine's Choice = ????  anyone?


----------



## kofkorn (Feb 25, 2011)

I did a little research today because I've got a ton of Nation's Choice with very little info on the bags.  The only lead I found was an email address for pelletsales@ifpcorp.com.  This led me to International Forest Products, owned by none other than our local hero, Mr. Kraft.  Looking through their press releases, there's a statement about an exclusive agreement between IFP and Geneva Wood Fuels for pellets under the name Maine's Choice.  

So I'd put a solid bet on Nation's Choice being the same pellet as Maine's Choice.

http://www.ifpcorp.com/index.cfm?ac=NewsDetails&ID=173

Go Pats!


----------



## Rooscooter (Feb 25, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> olddawgsrule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 It was explained to me by OPC's marketing dept. in e-mails that Westwood Premium Pellets are identical to Okanagans when I was looking for Okies locally.  For some reason they don't sell Okanagans in Spokane.


----------



## Mr. Heat Miser (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's info directly from two pellet manufactures websites:

*New England Wood Pellets - Our Products Page*
http://pelletheat.com/products-a-services/our-products.html 

New England Wood Pellets = Warm Front

"They (Warm Front) are manufactured from the identical proprietary blend as our New England Wood Pellet brand."

*Lauzon Recycled Wood Energy*
http://www.lauzonpellets.com/cms/index.php?lang=en 

Sold under the names Comfort, Cubex and Northern


----------



## Don2222 (Feb 25, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> The Same game! What other brands do you know of that are the same. Or rebagged another brand?
> 
> Here is what I have so far. Can anyone add to it.
> 
> ...



Your right Jay, these bags look very similar !!


----------



## jtakeman (Feb 26, 2011)

kofkorn said:
			
		

> I did a little research today because I've got a ton of Nation's Choice with very little info on the bags.  The only lead I found was an email address for pelletsales@ifpcorp.com.  This led me to International Forest Products, owned by none other than our local hero, Mr. Kraft.  Looking through their press releases, there's a statement about an exclusive agreement between IFP and Geneva Wood Fuels for pellets under the name Maine's Choice.
> 
> So I'd put a solid bet on Nation's Choice being the same pellet as Maine's Choice.
> 
> ...



Mr Craft also has dealings with the Inferno brand. So from a good source I have it as they are rebagged Inferno's. Now as long as they don't start stuffing the inferno's in the Maine Choice bags from strong we should be OK. But just in case I'll pass and buy MWP or Corinth's this season! Safe bet that way!


----------



## kofkorn (Feb 27, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Mr Craft also has dealings with the Inferno brand.



I saw that after my post.  I won't say that they are the best pellet I've used, but, they still put out heat.  They'll get me by for the shoulders this year.  Heck of a lot of ash in the pot.


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 18, 2012)

I know its an old thread, But here we go again(no sense IMHO to start a new one). Seems PA/Dry Creek have a new lil sister, Timber Heat!

Thanks will711 for the scoop! 

As we get some new entries we'll have to update the list.


----------



## Northwoodneil (Sep 18, 2012)

Marth = Pennywise


----------



## subsailor (Sep 18, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:


> Maine's Choice = ???? anyone?


 

Crap??


----------



## subsailor (Sep 18, 2012)

Seriously though, I think Maine Choice and Geneva are the same pellets.


----------



## IHATEPROPANE (Sep 18, 2012)

subsailor said:


> Seriously though, I think Maine Choice and Geneva are the same pellets.


Geneva makes Maines Choice which is a blend and a 100% hardwood.  Never tried the hardwood but like the blend.


----------



## imacman (Sep 11, 2013)

"Premium" brand sold at Lowes is made by AWF, and Timber heat is bagged by Dry Creek, AFAIK


----------



## movemaine (Sep 12, 2013)

(Maine*)Tractor Supply wood pellets = MWP

*As suggested by jtakeman


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 12, 2013)

movemaine said:


> Tractor supply  Wood Pellets = MWP



From what I was told MWP in the TSC bags for the New England area. We could see product from up to 5 different mills all across the country and the only way to know which mill? Is to use a UPC search to find the mill. Once we get the mills that are in them, We add them all to this thread. 

HD is doing the same and we need both of their UPC codes to get the mill info. In other words *we need some help getting the codes.* Post em if you got em!


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Sep 12, 2013)

The tons that I have been getting at TSC in Maine are in MWP bags, not TSC bags.....


----------

